
Storkwear – A Baby Clothes Subscription Company - charliemay
http://storkwear.com
======
charliemay
Check out this company. You rent your babies clothes instead of buying them.
Shipping is included in the cost of the subscription. 20 pieces each month.
Any thoughts?

